
To Improve Customer Experience, Embrace the Outliers in Your Data - hrrobins
https://insight.kellogg.northwestern.edu/article/to-improve-customer-experience-embrace-the-outliers-in-your-data
======
hrrobins
Automation can produce a more consistent customer experience!

